# Old 100 HP Case tractor



## Southern Gent (Sep 11, 2010)

I decided to post this here just if any of you was interested in it. I cannot remember the model number of the tractor but I remember it was like 105 HP engine HP that is. But it is much of a man and it was running last summer just fine and I let it set over the winter and now I cant get it to crank. Maybe water in fuel or something like that. Cant be a lot I wouldn't think. But I have decided to buy me a smaller one that is easier for me to move around on a trailer. But there is nothing pretty about this one. Almost all the paint is gone off of it. It is not beat up bad at all just a lot of surface rust. But anyhow I was going to take it and sale it for scrap iron when I get back home from offshore August the 12th. I do not have any pictures of it with me and I cant get none right now. It is down at our old homestead and none of my family down there has internet access and wouldn't know how to send a picture if they did. I am not for sure but I think I can get 12 or 1300 in scrap I think it weighs close to 10,000 pounds. But if any of you all are interested in it and you will just give me scrap price you can have it. Anyhow you can email me at [email protected] and I will tell you whatever I can.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Southern Gent said:


> I decided to post this here just if any of you was interested in it. I cannot remember the model number of the tractor but I remember it was like 105 HP engine HP that is. But it is much of a man and it was running last summer just fine and I let it set over the winter and now I cant get it to crank. Maybe water in fuel or something like that. Cant be a lot I wouldn't think. But I have decided to buy me a smaller one that is easier for me to move around on a trailer. But there is nothing pretty about this one. Almost all the paint is gone off of it. It is not beat up bad at all just a lot of surface rust. But anyhow I was going to take it and sale it for scrap iron when I get back home from offshore August the 12th. I do not have any pictures of it with me and I cant get none right now. It is down at our old homestead and none of my family down there has internet access and wouldn't know how to send a picture if they did. I am not for sure but I think I can get 12 or 1300 in scrap I think it weighs close to 10,000 pounds. But if any of you all are interested in it and you will just give me scrap price you can have it. Anyhow you can email me at [email protected] and I will tell you whatever I can.


I sure wish it was closer. I would be all over this


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

water in fuel has nothing to do with cranking.


----------



## Southern Gent (Sep 11, 2010)

beenaround said:


> water in fuel has nothing to do with cranking.


 
I am not doubting your word. But what do you mean that water in your fuel has nothing to do with it cranking. I have worked out here on oil rigs as a senior mechanic/electrician for the past 25 years we have 10- 20 cylinder diesel powered generators and our biggest enemy is getting water in our fuel. I just don't understand why you said that.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Water in the fuel may affect how it runs but not how it cranks


----------

